# Is he an American Pit Bull Terrier?



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

I adopted Ace about three years ago, and he is by far the sweetest dog i've ever met. I was looking for a full bred Pit Bull but he just one my heart.

At the shelter he was just labled as a "Terrier Mix" 
Do you think he has any Pit Bull in him?

Or Do you think he's an American Bull Dog Mix?
because i was told by my vet he is much to large to be a Pit Bull


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I sort of think hes a mix..but I"m no expert


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You never said how big he is. I am not saying this to be offensive, but the pics presented look like a dog who could lose a few pounds, so that might account for some of the "too large" comment from the vet. I mean, if we're just going based off weight, if he lost 5 pounds would that put him in standard weight range? (30-60 lbs as per the UKC standard)

I see dogs like that from time to time and we always have this debate among the girls at work whether the dog in question is an AmBulldog or an APBT. If I were to look at strictly his head, I would think I was looking at half the APBTs showing in the UKC (except that he isn't cropped and most of them are). But in terms of breed type, he might not be the best specimen to represent the balanced dog. Or he might be an AmBulldog/APBT cross. There are similarities between the two breeds, especially when you look at performance-bred animals. (Some AmBulldogs are big sloppy beasts while others look for all the world like large APBTs.)

That's my long-winded way of saying "I don't know."


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

his head looks like a pitbull, but his body is different...thats what throws me off...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

He's def got a pit bull face and head, think we're just thrown off cause he's very over weight. No offense, he's a pretty dog.


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> You never said how big he is. I am not saying this to be offensive, but the pics presented look like a dog who could lose a few pounds, so that might account for some of the "too large" comment from the vet. I mean, if we're just going based off weight, if he lost 5 pounds would that put him in standard weight range? (30-60 lbs as per the UKC standard)


lol ohh i know he's Chubby. When i said too large thoug i was reffering to hieght, i'm not exactly sure on measurements but my friends ABPT head would fit right under his chin. His weighs 80 pounds, so he's ethier a good 20 pounds over weight or he's just not pit.

I'm well aware he needs to loose weight though, i don't seem to have this problem with my other two dogs. He gets 4 cups of food a day, Maybe that's too much?

I tried to use the springpole to work him a bit, but his mouth was bleeding and i got scared.

I run him often on walks but never let him off leash to run
do you have some suggestions on how to help him loose the weight?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Try to cut him down to 1 cup in the morning a treat in the afternoon (doggy treats) and a cup at night. that way he is eating smaller amounts. it is also safer since bloat is a killer and can effect any dog.

I was told to use a horse lead for a leash and let them run around this way. I asked about extedable leashes but they would only snap it like a twig if they really wanted to.

try a flirt pole with him if he gets banged up by the spring pole and walk him twice a day and play with him. fetch, tug o war. keep him active and if you ask me..he looks like an american bulldog

http://www.sanderskennels.com/Meir/06-10-07 578 copy_American_Bulldog.jpg
http://www.thebestofbreeds.com/catalog/images/categories/AmericanBulldog.jpg

if he is larger then a pitbull the chances are he is an ambull which there is nothing wrong with that. he will be mistaken for a pitbull.
a bullymix or terrier mix can mean ANY of the bully breeds which includes the american bulldog and bully pit, apbt, amstaff, bstaffy.

but..I maybe wrong. unless you knew the background of your pet you will never know. He could even be a bully pit but again without any true background you will never know.

and hate to post this but this is one of my old friends dog who is 50% pit and 50% American bulldog









btw, he is beautiful! love his color


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

I DONT CONSIDER THAT DOG OVER WEIGHT. A LOT MY MALE PITS ARE THAT BIG. TORQUE WEIGHS 85 AT A YEAR AND 4 MOTNHS AND KANE IS ABOUT 75 LBS AT 12 MONTHS AND HE IS TALL LIKE YOUR DOG
HERE IS A PIC OF KANE


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

There is a good possibility he has some American Bulldog in him. Shelters are a gamble here's a pic of my old American Bulldog this boy was 130lbs full grown. Huge that's why we called him Mack Truck. He loved doing spring pole too.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Adjecyca said:


> I adopted Ace about three years ago, and he is by far the sweetest dog i've ever met. I was looking for a full bred Pit Bull but he just one my heart.
> 
> At the shelter he was just labled as a "Terrier Mix"
> Do you think he has any Pit Bull in him?
> ...


Before making him lose weight, how tall is he, Knee height or waist height? He looks apbt in the face maybe mixed with american bulldog. Either way he's a very cute dog.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Blue Dominion Pitbulls said:


> I DONT CONSIDER THAT DOG OVER WEIGHT. A LOT MY MALE PITS ARE THAT BIG. TORQUE WEIGHS 85 AT A YEAR AND 4 MOTNHS AND KANE IS ABOUT 75 LBS AT 12 MONTHS AND HE IS TALL LIKE YOUR DOG
> HERE IS A PIC OF KANE


Don't get offended, but there are zero *real* pit bulls in the world that are over 75 pounds in shape. There are many different bully breeds that can, but not the American Pit Bull Terrier. There's no way, no how.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Don't get offended, but there are zero *real* pit bulls in the world that are over 75 pounds in shape. There are many different bully breeds that can, but not the American Pit Bull Terrier. There's no way, no how.


I agree, If Dosia was totally toned and in better shape I don't think he would weigh 75lbs. His parents were 55 and 60 at the most. But a dog in good shape not fat weighing that much it's most likely a bully.


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Before making him lose weight, how tall is he, Knee height or waist height? He looks apbt in the face maybe mixed with american bulldog. Either way he's a very cute dog.


I'd say a about thigh height not quite waist.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Adjecyca said:


> I'd say a about thigh height not quite waist.


He's an american bulldog he could be american bulldog mix. he looks just like one and they are commonly mistaken for a large pitbull.

Mine is an apbt and she comes up to my knee. she is also only 7 months old almost 8


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Don't get offended, but there are zero *real* pit bulls in the world that are over 75 pounds in shape. There are many different bully breeds that can, but not the American Pit Bull Terrier. There's no way, no how.


^^^^^Correct
As for the original post, he looks to be a mix to me, but he is a good looking dog.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

4 cups of food a day is a lot for a dog that doesn't run off leash. My sister's boxter mix is about 65 lbs, gets 2 cups of food a day and runs around the 1,000 acre farm off leash most of the day. She's in no way too thin, perfectly fit.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He could be an American Bully you should measure him at the shoulders and see how tall he is. I have one of my bitches that measures close to 22 inches now she is not 80lbs but taller for an APBT. I have also seen them taller that but it is possible to be a mix of some sort but my guess would be an American Bully or Ambully. Ambullies are APBT's that have been mixed with other breeds such as a Mastiff type dog or even American or English Bulldogs. They basically are what people today call a large pit bull. I have had and worked with many American Bulldogs and would say your dog is more likely a pit mix than an American Bulldog mix. Of course this is all guessing since you can never really be sure what your dog is without knowing the lineage.
Cute dog and yes he needs to lose a few pounds what brand of food do you feed? He could be getting too much protein and fat in his diet. I have 45lbs dogs that eat 4 cups a day but are active. My 55 lbs dog who is active eats 2 cups a day. It just depends on how they look and that determines how much to feed. I would try cutting back to 3 cups a day to start with. 1.5 per meal. Also exercise is important, get him back on the spring pole and do not worry about a little blood. That is his gums and is perfectly normal. The more he plays with it the less he'll bleed. If he is an APBT or Am Bulldog remember they are tough dogs and do not break easily


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I have 45lbs dogs that eat 4 cups a day but are active. My 55 lbs dog who is active eats 2 cups a day.


holy smokes! my dog is 75 pounds and he eats 4 cups! your dogs have a botomless pit in thier stomachs LOL


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I eat my shoes all the time, but I found danners taste better than wolverines.. LOL BUT~ I would put money on it that you have a scatter bred dog~ probally all the big lines that one could find~ I PERSONALLY SEE _RE/Gotty X Whopper looks like even a touch of Castillo_.. I have seen many of these dogs and *a MASTIFF type gate comes out when WHOPPERS are crossed in/out w/ other bloodlines... *AM bulldogs are from Colby dogs and game dogs from the confederates who called their game dogs pit bulldogs, until the push to Identify the AM bulldog~ to me they are pit mixes and have seen Am bulldog wash completely away when bred into the APBT...esspecially after 2 generations but as you can see w/ the scott type and johnson type they have to have 2 lines of AM bulldogs to cover the genetic spread of a multi breed purebred dog.... _this is coming from a couple of ol' fellers that used to roll dogs back in the 45-55 era, but they shook hands w/ those who started it all so I trust their merit_...
HOWEVER WHOPPER DOGS though said to be AM bulldog cross aaahBuuSchit! Is crossed w/ Dogue de Bordeaux. I have seen these bandogs in their purest form and they excell over Am bulldogs in every way.. YOUR DOG HAS A WHOPPER GATE! WHOPPERs are heavy RED BRINDLE as well and crossed into blue greyline/gotty line dogs produces exactly what you have in color w/no consistant conformation tall long mastiff life to monstrocity brick houses..But then again this size 12 ain't half bad, and this is my own speculation from seeing these dogs crossed every way to produce a bigger badder pit bulldog.


----------



## Lucy Loo (Oct 28, 2009)

He looks like my Bubba, who I believe is a APBT/Bulldog cross.....beautiful dog!!!


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Don't get offended, but there are zero *real* pit bulls in the world that are over 75 pounds in shape. There are many different bully breeds that can, but not the American Pit Bull Terrier. There's no way, no how.


you can make anything bigger with time. my dogs are dna tested. i have a dna test apbt that is 105 pounds. guess we learn something new everyday.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Blue Dominion Pitbulls said:


> you can make anything bigger with time. my dogs are dna tested. i have a dna test apbt that is 105 pounds. guess we learn something new everyday.


Parkers Ch Bouncer foundation to WHOPPER line.. 120lbs pit dog a bone crusher, until that day when a lil guy came in showed em' what a real bulldog oh, Im sorry APBT is all about.. Personally I think all the "APBTs" that are bred that big are American Pit Bull Mastiffs/American BullMastiff they are driven and have power, but my no means can run like my dogs do for 2 hours and then go to work.. BUT AS IT STANDS The American Pit Bull Terrier is the most diverse purebred dog in history~ 25lbs to 125lbs regardless of personal preference this is how it stands today. Politics dictates breed names and ethics dictates breed function, opinions vary.. and the bottom line is APBT as it has always been, a true pit bulldog, if the dog can't muster up to merit of what these lil guys can do than its not and people need to recognize that aspect of why APBT is the only dog to still carry;the ability, the function, and the name Pit Bull.. IN MANY WAYS you are CORRECT selective breeding gets us where we are going.. Look at this kennel in Post Falls. He has a Great game dog KINGPIN who is Boomerang and many other great CH gamedogs and is 100lbs I went to the yard and seen him.. They took him to the WHOPPER dog ellie and produced a 116lbs monster that looks everybit like a pit in conformation except the SIZE! http://www.100lbpitbull.com/index.htm Kingpin(check his ped) is the largest gamebred dog I have EVER seen, 100% people friendly and will not fight unless bitin, a great dog of legendary mentality.. That doesnt mean he is game as Mayday, Bingo, Dibo and other 75lb pit weight dogs, but he is somthing none the less....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Don't get offended, but there are zero *real* pit bulls in the world that are over 75 pounds in shape. There are many different bully breeds that can, but not the American Pit Bull Terrier. There's no way, no how.


That is NOT necessarily true I bred Ruckus from gamebred stock and I know several generations of his ped on both sides and he matured to be 85lbs. However he was a genetic freak the rest of the litter was normal size of 50-65lbs and Ruckus has normal size offspring and has never thrown a large dogs like him when he has been bred. Never say never but it is really rare. The dogs you see today are obvious mixes.



Blue Dominion Pitbulls said:


> I DONT CONSIDER THAT DOG OVER WEIGHT. A LOT MY MALE PITS ARE THAT BIG. TORQUE WEIGHS 85 AT A YEAR AND 4 MOTNHS AND KANE IS ABOUT 75 LBS AT 12 MONTHS AND HE IS TALL LIKE YOUR DOG
> HERE IS A PIC OF KANE





Blue Dominion Pitbulls said:


> you can make anything bigger with time. my dogs are dna tested. i have a dna test apbt that is 105 pounds. guess we learn something new everyday.


Now you are talking about American Bullies. Like that dog in your avatar it is obviously not a pure APBT that is an American bully and I do not care what any pedigree says. There is no DNA test to prove if you have an APBT or not all you can do is DNA the parents but it does not say what breed. If you did DNA several gens of the ped you would see where the paper hanging started. It is only possible to breed large dogs like in the 60-70lb range but then you see these monster dogs coming out it is not by selecting large stock to breed to it is by introducing another breed. You are not going to get a 55lbs dog to make a 113 lb dog in a few generations like many kennels claim they have done. Your dog may be DNA tested with his two parents but if you go back like I said several generations you would find where the other breeds were introduced.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

A true APBT conditioned should be under 80lbs way under, unless like PK stated its a genetic freak, Nobody in this world will ever convince me that they have 100+lb purebreed APBT PERIOD.


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> That is NOT necessarily true I bred Ruckus from gamebred stock and I know several generations of his ped on both sides and he matured to be 85lbs. However he was a genetic freak the rest of the litter was normal size of 50-65lbs and Ruckus has normal size offspring and has never thrown a large dogs like him when he has been bred. Never say never but it is really rare. The dogs you see today are obvious mixes.
> 
> Now you are talking about American Bullies. Like that dog in your avatar it is obviously not a pure APBT that is an American bully and I do not care what any pedigree says. There is no DNA test to prove if you have an APBT or not all you can do is DNA the parents but it does not say what breed. If you did DNA several gens of the ped you would see where the paper hanging started. It is only possible to breed large dogs like in the 60-70lb range but then you see these monster dogs coming out it is not by selecting large stock to breed to it is by introducing another breed. You are not going to get a 55lbs dog to make a 113 lb dog in a few generations like many kennels claim they have done. Your dog may be DNA tested with his two parents but if you go back like I said several generations you would find where the other breeds were introduced.


i have other dogs i know the dog in my pic is a bully - hes not a mix though. i have dogs like my boy kane that is 80lbs at a year. and a nother like torque that is 85 at 1 and 4 months and they are by no means american bullies. and you can dna test dogs breeds have different makers.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There is not a DNA genetic test to see if you have an APBT. Like I said you can dna the parents but if you go back into the dogs bloodlines you will find other breeds. You will not find a true APBT that are that large genetically. You cannot convince us otherwise.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

nice dog looks like he might be mixed some


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

For those who believe in the value of DNA testing to determine breed, send me the money and I'll guess and print you off the results of my findings.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> For those who believe in the value of DNA testing to determine breed, send me the money and I'll guess and print you off the results of my findings.


Thats the best looking border collie I've ever seen.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

Blue Dominion Pitbulls said:


> you can make anything bigger with time. my dogs are dna tested. i have a dna test apbt that is 105 pounds. guess we learn something new everyday.


im sorry i got to hit the bull sh!t button thats a bully or a mix


----------

